
Show HN: Feedback on JavaScript App Generator, NinjaCodeGen, Beta.3 Release - chauey
http://app.ninjacodegen.com
======
joy19051990
This is going to help a lot of people program! more app templates please

------
midu2903
looking forward to more updates!

